# A Life of Adventure(Recruitment)



## revan4559

Right, im restarting the roleplay again from the beginning to make everything much easier. Those who wish to join can do so, the following is the information on this roleplay. I will restart the action thread from the very beginning once all recruitment is done.

Introduction:

The Idea of this roleplay is slightly freedom based as the direction of which it heads depends on how the characters act and decide(you will have a bit of freedom in the roleplay in which direction it goes, but once that direction is chosen then i will put a storyline around it).

You are a group of friends who live in a village in the land of the Empire Known as Nordland. You and your friends have grown up together and the last 18 years of your life have been peaceful until one night the village is attacked by a small group of beastmen. Even though you and some other villagers survive your families weren't so lucky and were killed during the raid. You decide there is nothing left in the village for you anymore and decide to leave to explore the great wide world. You leave with your group of friends and head off into the wild and the rest of the world seeking adventure.

To begin with you will start off with the most BASIC of gear and weapons(which i will list) but as the story progresses and you earn gold you will be able to get better weapons. Magically weapons will be added in much much much later on when i decide to throw a powerful enemy at you, for example...a troll or ogre.

Your characters will all be HUMAN and will stay that way, you may get the chances later on to become something "more" like a chaos warrior or even a vampire, but that will complete depend on the roleplay you do and if you dont actively search for it.

Rules:
1) NO GODMODDING, if you god-mod i will inflict a punishment upon you which will either be the death of your character or a terrible deformity or even mutation.

2) Please respect the other people who are playing the characters in the roleplay.

3) I want a MINIMUM of a 5 line paragraph per post. If you do not follow this rule then there will be punishments if the length of your posts doesnt pick up within 3 of my posts/updates.

4) No killing/maiming/torturing other players characters without their permission.

5) When creating your character use the character sheet below.

Character Creation: Remember no character should always be perfect. You can have flaws if you want, but i dont want to see someone who is epically handsome, strong or powerful ect.

Character Sheet:

Name:
Age: (Must be between 18-20 years old)
Gender:
Appearance: This includes eye colour, hair colour, facial features ect. (This can be a picture you have found, if you dont want to a picture or cant find one then type up what your character looks like. Pictures that are posted can be accompanied by writing if you want to explore his looks some more)
Height:
Weight:

Personality: I dont want to see people like "only speaks when spoken too" or "is always silent" because they are just boring. If you have flaws in your personality then it makes things fun.

Village Job: You can choose one of these if you wish, they are for characters who wish to be slightly 'specialized' when it comes to fight, but they wont be super strong or smart only 3 people can ask for a main village job, and their can only be one of each job, the main rule is first come first server but you need to ask ME for it. The village jobs are:

Blacksmith's apprentice: You spent most of your days working with the local blacksmith making horseshoes and metal tools for working in the field. You are used to holding and using a hammer and your muscles are slightly larger than the normal villager due to hours and hours of hammering metal.

Small Game Hunter: You have spend most of your time on the outskirts of the village and slightly deeper into the forest around the village hunting small prey like rabbits, hairs, squirrels and wild birds. You are a reasonable shot when it comes to hitting small animals which are standing still.

Woodcutter: You spend most of your time on the outskirts of the village during the day cutting down tree's for firewood and building material. You are used to carrying around your woodman's axe and your muscle have grown slightly larger.

Background: You can include your job description in here aswell. 

Weapons: Weapons will be only very basic but you can get different weapons later. You can choose from this list of weapons unless you are the: Woodcutter, Blacksmith, or Small Game hunter.

Weapon List: Small slightly rusted family blade, small hand axe, pointed stick/crude spear, butchers cleaver, knives, dagger.
Woodcutter weapon: Two-handed Woodman's axe.
Blacksmith: One(Or two) Blacksmith hammers.
Small Games Hunter: Oak bow and arrows.

Equipment: Your equipment will be basic. No plate mail or chain mail ect. More like leather boots and fur liked shirt, leather shirt and leggings ect. You also all MUST have the following: small tinder and flint box, rough woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent.

Im looking for around 5-7 people to join and that is the maximum.

1) Aldegar Vestergeist (Darkreever)
2) Alfred Wessen (Rodmillard)
3) Nysard R'lyeh (Komanko)
4) Kiera (Deathbringer)
5) Kai Stelios (Angel of blood)
6) Merovech Gilles (Traitorshand)
7) Benepal Brocksovinch (Samu3)
8) Felix Vonjaeger (CaptainFatty)

My character shall be up shortly as im remaking him and changing several things.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I'll join in on this too, will post a bio up in a bit.


----------



## darkreever

Tossing up the character sheets of those you have listed as playing with the exception of deathbringer because I think he mentioned altering his character or something.



me said:


> Name: Aldegar Vestergeist
> 
> Age: twenty
> 
> Gender: Male
> 
> Appearance: Aldegar is a heavier man, time spent as a farm hand toughening his features and tanning his skin to something more akin to leather. His weather beaten face is framed by a pair of green beady eyes, topped with a mess of mid length brown hair, and crudely kept stubble around his chin and jaw. The flesh of his arms are nicked with small cuts from various animal bites, plan spines, or testing the sharpness of a tool where needed; his hands receiving amongst the worst of this as well as heavy callousing.
> 
> Height: Five foot nine (one hundred eighty centimeters)
> 
> Weight: two hundred ten pounds (ninety five kilograms)
> 
> Personality: Aldegar is fairly simple, having lived a simple life as a farmhand for his family since he could walk. He is far from the brightest, and more often than not willing to start a fight in order to quiet down someone trying to act over on him. To say that he has gotten in trouble for knocking a few teeth out is no stretch of the truth, and to say the favour has never been returned before would equally not be a lie.
> 
> Aldegar is simple, easy to anger when he thinks someone is trying to act high and mighty with him even though they are the same, and a fair bit easier to tempt. A tad on the gullible side of life due to a life spent in or near the village not interacting with those who are less than honest. However, due to the trauma he suffered in being unable to help protect those he loved, Aldegar secretly desires to either butcher those responsible or at least die trying.
> 
> Village Job: Farm hand, was to join the Imperial Navy
> 
> Background: Aldegar comes from a long line of men in his family who began as farmers and then joined the Imperial Navy of the Empire. It was tradition for each man to learn the trades of his father, and then around his twentieth season he would join the marines as someone who could work hard, take punishment, and understood the value of hard work. The reward being to see the world, to earn your way, and pay back the land by keeping it safe from the vile beasts and horrors that would desire otherwise.
> 
> Aldegar is no different than any other member of his family, headstrong but a hard worker; things all but beaten into him over the years by his father like they were all but beaten into him by his father. On his last day in the village, it was attacked and though Aldegar did his best to protect those important to him, his ma and three sisters and the woman he loved enough to consider running away with; it was all for naught. Aldegar managed to survive the ordeal but not without losing all those he cared for; of all things, revenge and death fuel Aldegar though he does not care to admit it.
> 
> Weapon List: Hand axe and cleaver, neither of them are anything special and Aldegard is far from any master swordsman. Then again, a big, strong guy punching, clubbing, chopping, or stabbing you is probably not a great thing anyway.
> 
> Equipment: Aged leather jerkin and wool shirt, rough leather boots, worn down pants. Aldegar has a belt, one of a few momento's of his family, this one of his father; it is tanned bear hide with a back sheath for the knife and a goatskin pouch for water. In addition Aldegar has some tinder and flint, a rough woolen cloak, tent, and pack. (He's a farmhand, used to sleeping on rough, hard, or uneven ground with only his clothes for comfort.)





Rodmillard said:


> Name: Alfred Wessen
> Age: 18
> Gender: Male
> Height: 5'6"
> Weight: 154 Lb
> 
> Appearance: Alfred is short, barely 5'6" tall, but is well muscled from carrying barrels up from the inns cellars. He has mousey brown hair which falls to his shoulders, but is usually tied back in a loose pony tail. His eyes are his most striking feature, being a deep sea green colour. Being from a (comparatively) wealthy family, his clothes are of good fabric, but practically cut and in muted colours.
> 
> Personality: Alfred always has a tale to tell that he overheard in the bar, or a new song he has heard (which he can repeat perfectly from memory, in a pleasant baritone voice); he is actually deeply insecure, and his constant jokes and tales are a coping mechanism to deflect attention away from himself. Much of his popularity with the local youths stems from the fact that he can usually sneak a flask of mead or a bottle of wine from his father's cellar when he thinks his parents aren't looking. The truth (which only his closest friends know) is that he secretly wants to become a bard, wandering the roads of the empire and literally singing for his supper. Although he mourns his parents, there is a tiny voice at the back of his mind which says "now is your chance..."
> 
> Village Job: Innkeeper's son
> 
> Background: Alfred had a very lonely childhood. He was an only child, and his parents both worked long hours leaving him alone upstairs while they served in the inn. He was bullied mercilessly by some of the other children, and indeed for most of his life he has had to put up with distasteful jokes about his height (did your mother **** a dwarf? you get the general idea).
> When he was old enough, he started to help his father in the inn - at first just seeing to the guests horses, but later working in the kitchen and cellars. On his sixteenth birthday, his father hired a wandering bard to perform and threw a party for his coming of age. From then on, he worked behind the bar with his parents, serving customers and on occasion helping his father to break up fights - he was strong enough to pull fighters apart, and soon learned how to defend himself if someone pulled a knife.
> Alfred was away from the village when it was attacked, bringing a wagon load of ale back from the brewer in the big town. When he saw the smoke he abandonned his cart and ran home with just his pack (by the time he thought to go back for it someone had stolen the wagon, along with its precious cargo). He tried to go into the inn to find his parents, but the heat was too intense. Some of the other survivors told him later that his parents had hidden in the cellar - which would have been a good idea, if the fire hadn't reached the kegs of liquor...
> 
> Weapons: Stout oak cudgel and a dagger
> Equipment: leather boots, grey wool tunic and braes, beige linen shirt, leather apron, flask of spiced mead, small tinder and flint bow, black woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent.





Komanko said:


> Name: Nysard R'lyeh D)
> 
> Age: 19
> 
> Gender:Male
> 
> Appearance: Nysard stands at about 5.7 ft,with a pretty muscly and athletic build he looks not to high but high enough to not look low. He has a long brown hair, but most of the time he combs his hair and forms a ponytail so it wont interfere with his work. Nysard has green eyes, and he grows a small beard which he loves to "pet" while he is thinking. Beyond that Nysard has a scar across his face from the left part of the forehead down to the lower right cheek. Most of the time Nysard wears a leather shirt and a fur jacket on top of it.
> 
> Height: 5.7 ft
> 
> Weight: about 75 kg ( I think its ok)
> 
> 
> Personality: Nysrad speaks his mind most of the time and wont hide what he feels about a certain thing or about someone. He is a fun man to be with and he trusts easily. Generally Nysard is a good person, which will help someone in need. Except that Nysard wont agree to do a job for someone without getting paid unless he knows this man or woman very good.
> 
> Village Job: Woodcutter
> 
> Background: Nysard R'lyeh was born and raised in the same village as his parents, the same village which the story takes place. He always liked sports and it didn't matter to him if he wins or loses. He treated sports as fun and not as a competition most of the time. The formal education that he had was from his parents which taught him how to read and write and various other things. As soon as he was in age, his father took him to work with him in the woods, as it was a tradition in the family. since the age of 15 he worked with his father in the woods, at first it was hard for him, but as time went on he grew stronger and the work became easier and faster, But one day there was a raid on the village. A group of beastmen attacked the village laying waste to the village and killing his mother, while that happened Nysard and his father were in the woods. They heard a loud noise from the direction of the village so they ran over there to check whats happening just to see the village aflame. As they approached the village a bestman attacked them, the vile beastmen which carried the mark of chaos undivided on him impaled his father on his horns, piercing him in the hard and killing him instantly. In a rage unknown to him Nysard lifted his axe and slashed at the beastman dismembering his arm, the beastman yelled with pain but was still alive and with a swing of his arm his slashed half of Nysards face leaving a nasty and big scar in the shape of three straight lines. Nysard didn't feel any pain and with rage he lifted his axe again and decapitated the beastman. Only after the killing Nysard rage left and the pain began, he was about to go and help the rest of the village but something hit him strongly in the head and he passed out. The next thing he knew was that he waked up near his dead father in the next morning. He mourned his family for a while but then decided that there was nothing left for him at the village so he and some friend formed a party and decided to strike out on their own, and see where destiny will lead them.
> 
> Weapons: Father's woodcutting two handed axe and a small knife.
> 
> Equipment: Leather boots, leather pand and leather shirt, also he wears a fur jacket. Small tinder and flint bow, rough woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent.



So rodmillard and Komanko, if your making any changes to your characters then shoot me a PM so I can remove what I ave quoted above.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Name: Kai Stelios

Age: 20

Gender: Male

Appearence: Blonde hair and piercing blue eyes. Handsome, with a rogueish smile. Of an athletic build, not over muscular but still quite well defined. Not from a well off family, his clothes tend to be of the standard village wear of a shirt and plain trousers.

Height: 5"10

Weight: 90kg

Village Job: Stable boy

Personality/Background: Kai spent almost his entire life in the village having only been to the near towns a few times. He and his twin sister Jenna were inseperable as they grew up, both popular and well liked by most of the village they would often be found organising the social events or genrally joking about. Kai himself being quite handsome is often teased by his closest friends as being a 'pretty-boy' and his good looks are all he can fall back on in life were anything to happen. Always up-beat and trying to keep his friends humours up, even in the years when the harvests were particularly bad or on the busy work days at the height of summer. One day though on his way back to the village from one of his rare trips to the local towns he instantly saw thimgs were wrong. Smoke was billowing on the horizon. As he urged his horse over the crest of a hill he saw the village aflame and bodies everywhere. He raced into the village and dismounted from his horse which instantly bolted away. His house was one of the few not on fire and he eagerly ran in to see if his family were safe. Both his parents had been brutally murdered though. As Kai broke down he realised Jenna was nowhere to be seen. He checked all the bodies he could find but Jenna was not amongst them. In the aftermath Kai joined up with his surviving friends to see where fate would take them, with the hope that somehow Jenna somehow survived the attack.

Weapons: From the wreckage of his home he managed to find his fathers old sword from his army days, the years have taken their toll on the sword however and is nothing impressive. He also carries a small dagger hastily strapped to his boot.

Equipment: Simple cloth trousers, leather boots, plain shirt with a simple leather vest. Basic backpack with a rough woolen cloak, bedroll, 1 man tent and a small tinder and flint box.


----------



## komanko

No changes needed, thanks DR\Arkreever wanted to do it but came home only now


----------



## deathbringer

Name: Kiera
Age: 20
Gender: Female
Appearance: Tall and slender with flowing blonde hair, her slightly elongated hawkish nose dominates light features making her face look slightly arrogant and sour. Her eyes are tawny brown and contrast deeply with the lightness of her pale moonlight skin

Personality: A starry eyed romantic she is shy of her love, her fantasy figures the princes from her novels, knights on white horses brave and chivalrous. She has grown up in a sheltered existance shoruded from the weights of the world, her dreams fufilled in healing and novels. Thus she cannot understand violence and hatred, the beastman attack leaving her shocked and shaken yet undoubtedly alive. Her feelings at the moment are a muddle, her pure heart and eutopian virtues fighting loss grief and bitter hatred.

She is quiet essentially yet when spurred she will not hold back and the words tend to burst from her in a frenzy of passionate emotion.

Her build is slender, leggy in fact yet she walks with a strange gait, huddled as if under some great weight.
Height:5 foot 8
Weight:50kg


Background: Born, orphaned in the Shallya temple, her mother came having been abandoned by her husband, who left the village to find fame and fortune. Her death during child birth left Kiera orphaned upon the hands of the Shallya. However she was not sent to the orphanages or placed upon the streets, she was taken in by one of the priestesses who was barren, though desperately craved a baby.

Thus Kiera was raised as a Shallya, a healer and midwife throughout her short life. She has been trained to despise battle and war, yet it surrounds her and engulfs her very life. She has never taken a life, nor eaten meat and thus she is as pure as a new born babe.

She is also unwillingly and unwittingly able to tap into the winds of magic in order to heal wounds. Hidden away within the temple they are not aware of her small gift, yet sometimes when desperate, when all hope has gone, her patients will take a sudden turn for the better, there wounds healing or fevers passing away.

Yet questions have begun to dabble about the world outside, why do men make war? what of her true father? Its mysteries taunt her yet still her dedication and devotion mean it would take a big push to steal her away.

An even bigger one to force her to harm a living creature be it man beast or pure evil

Weapon List: A small knife, used to cut vegetables

Equipment: A water bottle, bandages and a variety of poultices and other substances for the healing of wounds


----------



## darkreever

Got enough yet's and thus's in there deathbringer?


----------



## TraitorsHand

(Hope its ok if I hop in, if not than that’s cool. I am new to this site, but I have alot of experience in Rping)

Name: Merovech Gilles 
Nickname: Mero
Age: 19
Gender: Male
Village Job: Gravedigger
Appearance: A tall lean man almost scarecrow like with deep brown, inquisitive eyes, shaded by eyebrow length auburn hair, and a dark 6 o’clock shadow. A large scar given to him by the Beastigor, that lead the beastmen that destroyed his village, runs down his face starting at the top of his eyebrow and running down to his chin. Mero was never an attractive man being amazingly plain looking. From his humble background he has shabby clothes that are old and worn, any other clothes he may have had went up in smoke and flames.
Height: 6’4
Weight: 185
Background: Mero is a bretonnian. Mero’s parents tired of the mistreatment and poor living conditions, fled to the Empire. How they ended up far north into Nordland is unknown, and Mero tends to try not to think of his time in Bretonnia. Mero moved to Nordland around twelve and has enjoyed it ever since. At times during great stress his Bretonnian accent comes through which he is embarrassed by as the other empire children used to tease him. Due to his job as the village gravedigger and scarecrow like appearance, he was avoided by other villagers their superstitions about Morr never helping Mero is his quest for friendship.

His parents were very poor and had been since they arrived. They lived off of Meros income as Mero has had the Gravekeeper job since he was a child. When the beastmen came Mero was digging a grave, for one of the old farmers who had passed away. Hearing the screams from the village he turned shovel in hand just in time to spot a vicious little ungor charging at him with his shabby spear. Using his superior arm reach he swung the shovel at the side of the ungors face and a resounding ring filled the air knocking it off its feet. Moving with clumsy motions he placed the tip of the shovel at the ungors throat and stomped on the shove edges, removing the ungor’s head. The blood gushed out in large quantities and in stunned silence Mero realized what was happening, and still couldn’t fully believe it. Turning prepared to charge into the village to save his family he was instead met with a blinding slash of metal and a scream which he later recognized as his own. Stepping backwards as the hot blood streamed down his face he tripped and tumbled backwards into the grave he had just dug. Before his world turned black he saw his assailant; the large ugly beastigor grinning down at him, the butterfly axe in his hand held victoriously above his horned head.

When he awoke, he was in the inn with his left half of his face bandaged up. Moving with slow concentrated movements trying to reassess his depth perception, he stumbled to his house and found only smoking ruins. Falling to his knees he let out a scream of anguish vowing forever to fight evils that he could find, to avenge the death of his family, so that one day he could join them with his head held high.

Personality: Calm and observant. Despite having been a peasant in Bretonnia, Mero has a huge amount of pride and dignity. Mero has a good sense of humor and tries to make people like him, he tends not to share about himself preferring to listen and enjoy pleasant conversations, and will avoid any deflect questions directed about himself. He has a deep hatred of knights no matter the country. Thanks in no small part to the Bretonnian upbringing. He is extremely loyal to those that accept him, and although he never shows it, he has a huge self-worth complex, and always accepts challenges to prove himself to others and himself. 

Weapon: Hatchet, and old rusted dagger, with a castle symbol engraved into the handle given to him by his father
Items: small tinder and flint box, worn black shirt, plain gray pants, black leather boots, Gray woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent.


----------



## Samu3

If its Possible I can play I will put up a Small one and Expand on it if you guys are interested.

Name: Benepal Brocksovinch

Age: 18

Gender: Male

Appearance : He Is a painfully thin yet tall man with short brown hair cropped at the back. His face shows sign of a long perminat scar that run's horizontally across the left side of his face you can determine that this looks most likely like an weapon wound. He has a dark tanned skin tone and strange black eyes. 

Height: About a Meter and a half 

Weight: 194

Job: Hunter/Gatherer (The Small game hunter)

Personallity: Benepal is not people person he spends most his time working and is rarly seen in the village as he is always in the woods hunting with his father. He is a series and stern person but pride's himself on his ability to shoot (Bow wise). What many people dont know is that the man is petrified of running water and refuses to go anywere near rivers or lakes.

Backround: Benepal was born into a poor family who could only make ends meat by hunting what lived in the forests around their home once upon a time he had many brothers seven of them to be precise they lived in the middle of no-were and ran a farm of sorts the nearest village was a week by cart. Together his family worked the land many nights going to bed without dinner but they were happy just to be at peace. Until _they_ came horrible twisted men found them marauders like no other they were accompanied by huge towering men and creatures not of this plane of existence. They Took everything from him His brothers tried to fight, tried to hold them back..... they were butchered his father his mother and himself ran for their lives there home burring behind them. But some had followed them and found them crossing the river bank to safty Benepal to this day does not recall the events of that hour it went so fast all he could remember is his mother being hit with an arrow, she fell he tried to save her but she was gone. His father saved him dragged him from the waters and to the other side, together they ran, ran for what felt like an eternity before they found the village known as Nordland were they settled he made friends with some of the other villagers but mostly kept to himself.
Now his only wish is to one day rise and find the men that took his families life from him Revenge.

Weapon: Just his hunting tools two small daggers hand me downs from his father (although in there condition there really only suited to cooking use) and a fine long bow that he made himself.


----------



## revan4559

only need 1 more person then ill restart action thread from the beginning.


----------



## revan4559

right thats all of us, i shall be posting up the action thread later on today. Updates will occur on 2 different occasions:

1) When everyone has posted i shall do one.
2) Every 3 days if you have posted or not. Miss 3 and your out.


----------



## Samu3

Nvm Sorry The last post resolved it


----------



## CaptainFatty

Name: Felix Vonjaeger
Age: 19
Gender: Male
Appearance: He has black hair contrasted by bright blue eyes. He is handsome but his crooked nose (broken in a fist fight) gives him a rugged look. His muscles are slightly more developed than most as he spends hours hammering metal in his fathers forge.
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 160lbs

Personality: He is outgoing and likes to talk to just about everyone he can. He is also a good listener, enjoying the many tales that he has heard over the years. He can be a bit arrogant sometimes as he believes his family to be better than others on account of them owning the smithy and making a more than decent living.

Village Job: Blacksmith's assistant

Background: Felix comes from a long line of blacksmiths, so when he was old enough, his father began teaching him how to beat metal into shape. The lessons became more advanced until he knew the basics of every smithing process. He would often go around with his younger brother bragging about the success of the family, getting them into a spot of trouble every now and then and earning him his broken nose.
When the beastmen attacked, Felix had sneaked out of the house to practice some of the more advanced metal binding techniques. A single beastman burst through the door, screaming his war cry, to which Felix responded by fearfully throwing a shovelful of burning coal at the creature. It, along with the building caught fire and Felix escaped out the window after grabbing his fathers hammer. Looking back and knowing it was too late for the others, he fled the village, tears of anger and sadness streaming down his face.

Weapons: He carries his own hammer and his fathers slightly larger forging hammer.

Equipment: He was wearing his protective leather clothing at the time of the attack, as the thick leather apron. A small tinder and flint box, rough woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent.


----------



## komanko

lol ArkReever I did not know that I have a sister but hey, who gives a crap  I say go for it, so what if she was born in a day and raised to the age of 18 in the second XD


----------



## darkreever

Well I wanted that soon to be axed character to have some significance to more than just Aldegard, but for whatever reason I seem to be the only one who is not an only child. A rather strange thing given the setting and 'time period.'


----------



## komanko

I agree, just noticed it now, I think it gives other character more depth and life and its a really nice Idea ^^
Edit: I kept it very strict to the character creation so I did not add much about family, although I should have...


----------



## CommissarHorn

Name: Maxim the Carefree

Age: 18
Gender: Male
Appearance: A blonde-brown haired youth, Maxim’s lazy eyes are green and his face is relatively fresh, except for a little scar under his chin. Bushy and rebellious, his hair is combed back yet not slick and becomes extremely messy after every long sleep. Wearing a large white, high collar shirt with his sleeves rolled up and tucked into baggy green Imperial Artillery crew pants, Maxim keeps his clothes simple and easy (but not very protected), finishing it off with a light weight, dark grey jacket that almost reaches his knees.


Height: 180cm
Weight: 76kg

Personality: Not exactly lazy, Maxim appears to think a lot. He isn’t a philosopher or anything and neither does he have any sinister plan except that he just thinks a lot, about everything. His skill at deduction and logical thought is genius and his mind carries a huge amount of potential. But Maxim is far too laid back and carefree to take it seriously, letting his mind’s potential slip, in exchange for a ‘Here and Now’ mentality, led by a rebellious attitude. He loves to make light of situations, the more serious the better, however annoying to his peers.

Village Job: Apprentice to the village’s sheriff.

Background: Coming from a long line of Law enforcers and town guards, Maxim’s family had made sure the village’s order was secured and disciplined. It was natural that he was also to become a sheriff or town guard one day, and so his parents, already fully fledged law enforcers, passed Maxim, the second youngest of three male children, over to their chief sheriff as an apprentice. His father was different though, and joined an Imperial Artillery unit.

Weapons: Smooth wooden club (used by town guards and enforcers)

Equipment: Large white, high collar shirt, baggy green Imperial Artillery crewman pants,
light weight dark grey jacket, Leather boots, small tinder and flint box, bedroll, backpack, and a 1 man tent.


----------



## revan4559

ok character sheet is all fine. post in the action thread if you can, if not then wait for the update tomorrow.


----------



## darkreever

Couldn't even be assed for an actual last name Horn?

By the way, both his parents were enforcers of the law? He have two fathers or something, since the Empire doesn't exactly let women do many, if any, dangerous jobs that are more something men should be doing.


----------



## Angel of Blood

My characters not an only child either


----------



## CommissarHorn

Your right, thats why women dis paper work in offices and acted as secretaries to sheriffs, or taught law to recruits. Whatever it is, they're still enforcers of the Law.

And surnames were relatively new, stemming from nicknames, occupation or town of birth.


----------



## darkreever

Your right Angel of Blood, but personally I kinda like Kirsten over Jenna


Horn, good point about the secrataries thing, makes sense even though I think in the warhammer world even stuff like that is considered mans work.:dunno:


----------



## CommissarHorn

Fair enough, Reever. But in the Warhammer world, its normal to see large green monsters, Undead dragons and dudes with fire coming outa their faces...hands. So it must be alright to have a town which accepts women Law enforcers, aye?


----------



## Angel of Blood

darkreever said:


> Your right Angel of Blood, but personally I kinda like Kirsten over Jenna


:O how dare you! hahaha, matters not either way with our impending doom ^^


----------



## Euphrati

Are you still accepting characters? 

I've been kicking around an idea but wanted to ask before putting the indepth time into a fully fleshed out character.


----------



## revan4559

post up the character sheet then. Then if i say yes to it try and join the action thread, if not wait until tomorrow when i do the update and ill add you in.


----------



## rodmillard

Sorry, my wireless has been on the blink. Same Character as last time around.


----------



## komanko

Then join in we are waiting for you


----------



## Euphrati

Ok Revan, let me know if this is alright with you. I got a bit carried away with the background so i can cut it back a bit without too much worry if you need me to (It is more for fluff as well as to give you some dirt upon my character than anything!).

Name: Dyanah

Age: 19

Gender: Female


Appearance: Her dark, black-brown hair has grown out from being cut short for so many years till it brushes at her jawline although Dyanah has a habit of confining the unruly curls beneath a russet scarf of very fine material that was a gift from her father. Her eyes are the amber of late summer honey and have a slightly feline shape that is only heightened by Dyanah’s leonine features. Her skin is dusky olive and lean muscle graces her slightly curvy frame. Although she tends to pay little mind to her appearance beyond ensuring that she is clean, there is something of a hint of the exotic to Dyanah’s appearance and soft, husky voice. There is no doubt that she is not originally from the Nordlands.

Height: 5’ 5”

Weight: 125 lbs

Personality: There is a commanding and comforting presence about the young woman, something that animals pick up on right away. Although her voice is a low purr, it is surprisingly strong and steady. Dyanah is sometimes puzzled by the reaction of men around her, being raised as a ‘boy’ for a fair part of her life she finds the notion of her physical affect upon them rather awkward. 

Village Job: Vet / Animal Husbandry

Background: The Baroness of Ritterwald, a low-ranking barony in a neighboring kingdom, fell in love with the captain of the Keep's guard, a darkly handsome man named Alistayr DeVyran, and he with her. Alistayr was much respected by the men under his command and known for his courage and steadfast dedication to the safety of the Keep and the barony (more so than the Baron himself). For many years they denied their desires until, after a night of celebration over the destruction of a roving band of beastmen that had been harassing the lands of the barony, the Lady found her way into his arms. 

The encounter was only for a single night, for though he could not deny his love for the Lady the shame of betraying his oaths to the Baron (though a vicious and heartless man) ate away at the soul of the honourable Captain. Less than a fortnight later, a call to arms from the high King came to the barony and the Baron answered that call with Alistayr at his side.

However, when the Baron returned home after the drawn out battle that called upon him and his men to serve two and a half years upon a warfront, he found the Baroness had given birth to a baby girl in his absence. It was obvious that single night was all that was needed for the olive skinned, dark-haired, and amber-eyed tottling baby girl looked nothing like the Baron and Baroness' two other children's ash-blonde, blue-eyed, and pale skinned features and everything like the man whom he trusted most. 

The Baron flew into a rage that his Captain of the guard would lay with his wife behind his back (even though the Baron himself was noted for his appetite for the town's women and was the father of multiple bastard children), taking up his sword and rushing to confront Alistayr only to find the Captain had been pre-warned by the Baroness and fled with the young girl, named Dyanahthea. The Baron commanded his men to give chase only to find that all of the saddle girths had been cut and the horses turned out and spooked (a job too big for a single man to accomplish although the Baron could never prove any of the Captain’s men aided in his escape).

At dawn of the next morning the Baron had his wife beheaded for adultery, swearing that if Alistayr DeVyran ever set foot back upon the soil of the barony he would be drawn and quartered in the town's square, his head set upon the Keep's highest point for the carrion crows.

No one in the barony ever saw the guard Captain or the little girl again.

A year and a half later, a man with the callouses of a life-long swordsman beseeched work from a farmer upon the village outskirts so that he might feed himself and his four year old 'son', Dy. The farmer, behind on the harvest due to an injury earlier in the season and taken by the honest need of the bedraggled pair even though it was plain to see the two were not from the Nordland region, agreed space in his barn and a single meal of portage and trimmings per day if the man (who called himself simply Alistayr) would help finish the harvest. Alistayr worked tirelessly from dawn till dusk in the fields with the farmer and his older sons, his young ‘son’ helping the farmer’s wife and daughters fed and tend to the animals. The ‘son’ Dy showed the same dedication as his father and an acute knack for handling the animals of the farm.

With Alistayr’s help the farmer was able to complete the harvest just in time and, seeing the opportunity of a dedicated and hardworking farmhand, the farmer offered a steady job and the use of an abandoned cottage upon his lands if Alistayr would fix it up himself. Dy proved ‘his’ worth by helping aid a cow in labour, fearlessly reaching in to turn the calf and save both animals. Alistayr agreed and over the course of the next seven years worked happily and productively in the fields, helping the farmer clear more land and, in turn, using the wood to repair the cottage into a warm and cozy home. 

It wasn’t until the summer of their eighth year in Nordland that Dy’s secret was uncovered by the farmer’s wife who found the youngster hiding in the barn between two of the farm’s largest heifers. The youngling was shivering, wrapped in stable blankets from the waist down, and weeping. It only took a few moments for the farmer’s wife, a plump and caring woman, to coax the truth out of the frightened child. The seemingly slight and soft spoken son of Alistayr was, in reality, his daughter… and now a young woman. After seeing to the girl’s distress, the farmer’s wife promptly marched out into the field where Alistayr and her husband were hard at work and unleashed her wrath upon the startled ex-guard Captain.

Although Alistayr, the farmer, and his wife spoke late into the night… nothing of Dyanah’s past was ever revealed to the young woman even after all these years beyond the knowledge that Nordland is not where they are from.

At the age of fourteen, two years after the truth of her gender was revealed, Dyanah began apprenticeship to the local animal doctor; a crotchety Vet named Mervak. When the old man passed away a year ago, Dyanah took his place in tending to the village’s livestock and pets, her seemingly innate knowledge of the creatures coupled by a low, calming voice puts even the most panicked beast at easy in relatively little time. 

Weapons: A five inch curved blade of bronze with a horn handle used for a multitude of functions including bloodletting of livestock to skinning small game caught in snares.

Equipment: (Requirements) Small tinder and flint box, rough woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent. (Additional) Basic pack of herbs and poultices for animals, bone suture needles and fifteen feet of catgut thread, leather apron with dark stains of blood and other animal fuilds, small leather-bound book with oiled parchment pages containing notes on the husbandry of the village’s animals (these notes are in symbol form taught to her by the old Vet, Dyanah cannot ‘read’ anything beyond those notes), a stoic mule named Guinevere and a week’s worth of oats.


----------



## Euphrati

Revan, it has been less than 24 hours since your update to the action thread. Please take into account that people do have busy lives at times and give them a bit before filling their pm box with requests to post and/or having others do the same. I have already told you once (earlier today) that I will be getting a post up for my character within the day.

I understand your desire to keep things rolling and promise you that my post will not disappoint, I didn't earn my medal tossing up half-arsed characters. :wink:


(Darkreever, sorry for the double post)


----------



## deathbringer

Euphrati said:


> I understand your desire to keep things rolling and promise you that my post will not disappoint, I didn't earn my medal tossing up half-arsed characters. :wink:


Oh just kick everyone else that posts in the rp threads in the nuts euph, maybe just push the knife in as well 

Na but in all honesty a euph post is worth the wait


----------



## darkreever

deathbringer said:


> maybe just push the knife in as well


Would it make you feel any better if I did that one instead? Get a little variety in your pain.:wink:


----------



## Samu3

This Rp seems to be coming together nicely.


----------



## revan4559

Update will be tomorrow at 2pm england time. which is GMT+0


----------



## revan4559

alright, updates now up. Next update will be on Wednesday at 4pm England time.(GMT+0)


----------



## Angel of Blood

That updates not complete? looks pretty conclusive to me


----------



## revan4559

i posted it in the wrong recruitment thread. Was meant to ARTGAC(A road to glory and chaos) sorry flicked on the wrong one. xD feel free to go post in A Life of Adventure action thread. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## revan4559

24 hours until update.


----------



## Samu3

Hmmm... Were is all?


----------



## darkreever

Samu3 said:


> Hmmm... Were is all?


In regards to the players and posting? Well you have Deathbringer, Euphrati, and myself who know full well to take our times with posting. We tend to not post until we have something of good quality that we are alright with, and in general nothing before that. (And I have been experiencing difficulties due to my laptop having finally burned out after five long years.)


As for everyone/anyone else  (Seems we do not have a shrugging smiley.)


----------



## revan4559

well those who still need to post are: Felix, Dyanah, Merovech, Maxim, Keira, Kai.


----------



## darkreever

Aldegar can be knocked off that list, post just went up for him.

I do want to mention something in regards to the updates though. You keep using 'you would', 'he would', 'it would', etc; but thats not the right thing to be honest. If I would do something, it means I either have not done it yet, or I will not unless a previous condition or even has been met/occured. For example: The stranger would save the struggling man from drowning, but needed to take off his expensive shoes first.


If someone/something is acting or happening then let it happen, give this would shit a rest already because it really does not mean what you are trying to post for us. 

"You would barely manage to roll out of the way..." "You would hear a pistol shot..."

The above does not mean that the person manages to barely dodge and hears a gunshot; it means he would if something else happens. If he dodged and hears the shot, then say it. That single filler word changes the whole meaning and distorts what your saying. It does not help it in any way. Watch what happens without the word:


"You barely manage to roll out of the way..." "You hear a pistol shot..."

Clear sequence of things, the person dodges and then hears a shot. No other unknown condition must be met before this happens, it is, has, or will happen just as layed down.


Sorry about that, but I know I mentioned this to you before and it really didn't look like the thing clicked in any true sense. Might not have been as clear when I mentioned it the first time, hopefully this is more so.


----------



## revan4559

done, ill read the post in a minute. Those who need to post the list is at the top of the page.


----------



## revan4559

Just edited some parts in the latest update to make it better and removed some things. How is everyone finding the roleplay? Also Angel of blood(Felix) ill be adding you in the next update.

Next Update: Saturday.


----------



## Samu3

Its to my liking Yes
O know I had to Rewrite the last Paragraph!:laugh: Na its all gud luckly You did it before I left or it would have stayed like that.:shok:


----------



## revan4559

Update is tomorrow at 4pm england time(gmt+0) that gives everyone who needs to post 21 hours and 15 minutes.


----------



## revan4559

Alright, update is up and the next update will be on: Tuesday 5th at 4pm England time.(Gmt+0)


----------



## Angel of Blood

Jennas my sister(kai) btw ^^


----------



## revan4559

go post*drop kicks angel of blood in the face*


----------



## darkreever

Revan, while its always nice to see the GM NPC acting, I don't think you need to include stuff for him in the update like you do the rest of us. Its not like any of the players have control of him and need to know specifics beyond what you have our characters seeing him do, or how he interacts with us.


----------



## revan4559

-shrugs- it helps me keep track of what exactly im doing with him.


----------



## revan4559

Going to push the update to Wednesday instead of tomorrow.


----------



## revan4559

Next update will be on Saturday.


----------



## CommissarHorn

Hahaha, just when I thought I'd have some time off from work, to finally put in some solid RPing with you guys. Not 1 day in and suddenly more work than I've done all year comes crashing down on this week.

Shit, I haven't even been able to check out the forum for almost 2 weeks.

Sorry revan, but you'll have to kill off Maxim. But I'll catchya later in another RP some time in the future. 

Cheers.


----------



## Samu3

...........
Sorry for the below double post Edit Trouble


----------



## Samu3

Commissar Horn:shok: I know the feeling

This latest Update is going off however!


----------



## darkreever

Two things:



> leaving you two and Benepal at the temple steps to get yourselves geared up


No, Aldegar left the temple steps already; he was heading to the stables in search of horses. I made sure to say this much in the first of my two posts because like a few of the others Aldegar is not just standing there talking.



> Aldegar and Kai are still arguing


Think you mean Nysard, not Kai


----------



## revan4559

Alright, update is up. Next update will be on Wednesday.

Right, the following is for if the group wishes to become something MORE than human:

I asked everyone in this rp to be human for a reason, it means that during your travels you can become something more than human (werewolf, vampire, chaos warrior ect). There will be points in the roleplay in which you can become any of these but there are limits to it.

You need to make a group decision about these things, if one of you falls to chaos so does everyone else. Vampires/Liches/Werewolves/Necromancers on the other hand, you can each become separately because you are all creatures of the night so you all have something in common and most likely a similar goal. Then again you can also remain on the path of good and become great hero's and champions of the empire in which you may get rewarded by one of the Elector counts or even Karl Franz himself.

Now, Magical weapons/Items: Yes there will be magical weapons within this roleplay but you will only get ONE each, and they wont all be weapons. For example Keira could stumble upon one of the nine books of Nagash(as only 5 are actually accounted for: 1 in the imperial vault, 1 with Neferata the vampire queen, 1 with Manfred von Castien, 1 with the vampire who has the title The Ever Living, and 1 with Hiemrick Khremllar).

Magical items/weapons will appear from time to time and to make things fair when they appear, first some first serve, though magical books/spell will of course be limited to Keira only(as she is the only one with magic).


----------



## revan4559

darkreever said:


> Two things:
> 
> 
> No, Aldegar left the temple steps already; he was heading to the stables in search of horses. I made sure to say this much in the first of my two posts because like a few of the others Aldegar is not just standing there talking.
> 
> 
> Think you mean Nysard, not Kai


Sorry about that, typo ill edit that now.


----------



## Euphrati

Just wanted to note something about God-moding.

God-moding is forcing actions upon another character without their choice. Even something simple as ‘Jack shouted to Jill and she turned to look’ or ‘Bill threw a punch that hit Joe square in the face’ without gaining the player’s permission (or gm's in the case of a main npc character) to act (or react in the case of an attack) for their character is god-moding. Sometimes it is hard to avoid, but you always have to be aware that no matter how much _*You *_would like another character to do something… they are not your character and, in the end, you have no control over their actions. 

This also goes for making choices for another character as well- 'Bill shouted over the battle to his squad brothers- "Cover me! I'm going in!" before advancing under a hail of covering fire... etc'. Although you might want the other characters to react to your character's request, you can't make that choice for them because you never know what they had in mind and, by forcing their choice, you have limited their ability to act as they wished.

The reason I wanted to say something about it is that I have noticed a lot of 'X runs up and hits Y' lately... a trend that I fear I might have started with my Dyanah's slapping of the main NPC. Not only did I speak to Revan before posting that, but I think we went back and forth half a dozen times with the details before I was given the go-ahead to include it actually landing in my post.

Just a bit of a pet peeve of mine I had to give voice :wink:


----------



## Angel of Blood

Ya thats true and looking back i've realised im a culprit of that, should have put 'went to punch' i'll actually go back and edit that now. Ravens reaction of the stranger easily blocking Kais attempt is actually what i hoped he would do. Still should have looked over that before posting it.


----------



## Samu3

Sorry for the long post time, Back to school after Holidays and they decided to dump all our term assignments onto us first day.
No Joke


----------



## revan4559

no problem. Update will be in 7 hours time.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Jeez Euphrati, your posts make mine feel so mundane ^^


----------



## Samu3

Yea I feel it to
But I keep posting in the hope that I can pick up some new skills from the more experianced writers here.


----------



## Angel of Blood

same, i like to think i've already upped my game from this RP alone, fairly new to them anyway, but having Euphrati and darkreever on the ball has made me try to put more effort in on seeing their posts


----------



## Samu3

Angel of Blood said:


> same, i like to think i've already upped my game from this RP alone,


Your getting better I think yea, I only read the occasional fantasy book and pick up tell tales from Fantasy gamers so I still have a lot to go in this Rp but I think we can both see about getting there.

Still we are getting some good posts on here keep it up people!:victory:


----------



## Euphrati

Angel of Blood said:


> same, i like to think i've already upped my game from this RP alone, fairly new to them anyway, _but having Euphrati and darkreever on the ball has made me try to put more effort in on seeing their posts_


That.

That is what makes the work that goes into my posts worthwhile. :grin:


----------



## darkreever

Angel of Blood said:


> same, i like to think i've already upped my game from this RP alone, fairly new to them anyway, but having Euphrati and darkreever on the ball has made me try to put more effort in on seeing their posts


Thats why I do it; because we are all capable of doing so much good, people only need an inspiration or reason to try.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be sunday.


----------



## revan4559

Update in 24 hours. The action thread is now on the second page as no-one has posted in 3 days.


----------



## komanko

I'll be posting soon.


----------



## Samu3

Dang how did that happen? I was stuck for a starter so I was waiting on someone else for something I could use.


----------



## Euphrati

Komanko- is your character really just passed out in the middle of the trail to the water source? With a flaming brand in your hand and leading a horse?


----------



## Samu3

Will have post up in few hours, have to leave for somewere its mostly done.


----------



## komanko

Yes he is! Yes he is!


----------



## Samu3

Komanko, I got a Pm in you inbox about that last part of my post


----------



## Euphrati

Samu3, the sun was already set before we even left the town. We have been riding in the darkness the entire way. As well- no wolves will be coming near the camp, you will just have to trust me on that fact.

Tired as nysard might be, passing out mid action is rather a stretch ... and putting an arrow in him would be frankly idiotic.


----------



## Samu3

No I dont think Wolves will be getting any were near the camp, I got stuck for wording so I stretched it out.

Also, Passing out in the middle of the night out of a desperate need for sleep is not uncommon, people do it today driving 50-80 something down country streets.

Meh, It gets him up quick, not like Im going to impale the guy and throttling him might be just as bad if is really that tired. Besides I never said it was a definate thing depends on what Kom says and the next update, I could figure out something.


----------



## komanko

I must agree with Mr.Sam-U3(because U2 will be a violation of copyrights). Its not because I dont want to edit my post 

Euphrati don't be so naive, people do tend to fall asleep in the middle of their job, driving, many other things. Its not very common but extreme tiredness can cause someone to fall a sleep in the middle of something. Also take into account that he was wounded, badly if I might add. It came out a little offensive I think, so don't take it the wrong way. Just expressing my opinion here...


----------



## revan4559

Jabbing Nysard with an arrow is abit extreme, didnt you think of getting the water and pouring it on his face? Also update will be in 2 hours.


----------



## Euphrati

I'm not being naive, I'm being realistic.

Your character is tired, wounded, etc ... he was also walking/ standing. Which makes it hard to just fall asleep since the human body is physical wired to protect itself from injury- which falling over mid-stride will have the possibility of. Unless you are saying he passed out, not simply fell asleep. People fall asleep driving because they are sitting in a nice comfortable chair and the body is relaxed.


----------



## komanko

Then he shall pass out XD If that will make you happy and end this useless argument.


----------



## revan4559

Update is going to be tomorrow.


----------



## Samu3

With any luck this Last miniute posting thing wont last.
Oh well....Busy,Busy,Busy:read:


----------



## revan4559

Extending update deadlines from 3 days to 5 to give everyone enough time to post. Next update will be Monday.


----------



## revan4559

Update in 24 hours.(monday 25th at 5pm.)


----------



## Samu3

Mine will be up sometime after six so I will update mine for both the Updates

EDIT* The other half of his Dream are planned so I will write it up for next update unless something important happenes


----------



## komanko

I wont be able to post before 5PM so I'll post with both updates


----------



## revan4559

Not feeling overly well so im leaving the update until tomorrow.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be on Sunday.


----------



## deathbringer

I'd just like to make a huge public apology. A very stressful time in my life has come about right now involving a sick rabbit a distraught mother a hectic work and uni schedule, exhaustion stress and now to top it all off a broken laptop

I really apologise for not posting not just in this rp but in all rps
My apologies i will endeavour to do better


----------



## revan4559

All of you do know that im updating tomorrow dont you? seems no-one has posted in 4 days, so im going to give everyone till monday.


----------



## komanko

Quick question before my internet craps all over. 
Can I replay to Aldegar\Arkreever's question like I'm in his dream? Make something up.


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> Quick question before my internet craps all over.
> Can I replay to AldegarArkreever's question like I'm in his dream? Make something up.


Go for it. Im going to extend the deadline again until friday as: Euphrati, Angel of Blood and Samu3 need to post, if Deathbringer wants to be added back in a pc ill update for him aswell.


----------



## Euphrati

I'll be getting a post up today (this morning hopefully). This week/ weekend was uncountably busy for some reason.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Same, will have mine up before the days out


----------



## revan4559

going to leave the update until tomorrow because im abit too tired to update for ALOA right now, also gives time for darkreevver(if he wants to) to reply to his dream world conversation with Nysard/Komanko.


----------



## revan4559

Alright update is up, next update will be next Sunday.


----------



## komanko

Will get a post up tomorrow, after of course I go to fix my broken tooth which some stupid asshole broke in a concert with a freaking elbow into my fucking cheek XD


----------



## revan4559

Im going to ask this now. Why are people feeding horses meat?


----------



## komanko

Didn't get the question  Ask again be more precise.


----------



## revan4559

So far both you and benepal have fed your horse's meat in the roleplay when Horse's dont eat meat.


----------



## komanko

Then you should have wrote, fed your horses, not horse's. You got me confused XD SO LET THE HORSE DIE XD. I will feed him grass OK, should I edit that, or would you kindly just ignore it?


----------



## revan4559

edit it please. The next person i see feeding their horse some meat is going to be teleported into the middle of a super nova, or turned into a chaos spawn.


----------



## Samu3

revan4559 said:


> So far both you and benepal have fed your horse's meat in the roleplay when Horse's dont eat meat.


I dont remember posting that, My horse has not been feed at all as far as I know.


----------



## revan4559

Samu3 said:


> I dont remember posting that, My horse has not been feed at all as far as I know.


Must of been Angel of Blood/Kai then or Aldegar.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I've not fed my horse anything either, only komanko has posted aswell


----------



## revan4559

I remember someone else feeding their horse some meat in an earlier update, i shall check.

Just checked, So far both Aldegar/Darkreever and Komako/Nysard have their their horses some meat, so from now on no feeding horses meat.


----------



## darkreever

Considering Aldegar's relative lack of experience in taking care of a horse, it should come as little surprise that he did not know that. But fine, every character has now _magically_ obtained the knowledge that horses do not eat meat and woe be to any who play their character as they should...


----------



## revan4559

darkreever said:


> Considering Aldegar's relative lack of experience in taking care of a horse, it should come as little surprise that he did not know that. But fine, every character has now _magically_ obtained the knowledge that horses do not eat meat and woe be to any who play their character as they should...


The fact that horse's don't eat meat is common sense.


----------



## darkreever

To who? I certainly did not know that before this week; I've seen all of two horses in my life and have no need to learn about them. So it may be common sense for anyone who has actually encountered them for a decent period of time, but for those who have not and know very little about them? Yeah I would rethink that notion.

And again, Aldegar's farm did not have any horses; so no using that as an excuse for why he should know it.


Any more information all of us should now magically know? Should Aldegar stop reffering to Heinrick as the stranger even though he does not actually know his name? (And thats because he walked away, and did not care to hear what the man had to say.)


----------



## revan4559

Aldegar can call Hienrick by his name or Stranger, Hunter, ect it doesnt really matter but i would of thought that being a farm hand Aldegar has sometime in his life been asked to feed horse's hey/grass but -shrugs-. Sorry if i offended you.


----------



## Samu3

Well it could at least be assumed that the horse does'nt eat when its given it and refuses to touch the thing.

You dont have to magically know, Aldegar can just figure it out like that.
Or ask someone else either way


----------



## revan4559

Reminder: Update is this sunday.


----------



## Samu3

I am sorry to say That I will not make this one, Exams pull me down to the point that I can not dedicate a lot of time into the Forum, Its only until the end of the week but sorry all the same.
Revan could you just autopilot Benepal?


----------



## revan4559

got it, ill npc him until your ready to play him again.


----------



## revan4559

Alright, update is up. Next update will be next Tuesday.


----------



## revan4559

Ok, update is up. The next update will be next THURSDAY.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Hmmmmmmm, i have a deep suspicion about Hienricks background now, interesting


----------



## Samu3

I Can resume play this Update


----------



## revan4559

Samu3, ill add you back in when i next update the action thread, so keep an eye on both Recruitment and Action thread.


----------



## revan4559

Remember, update is this tuesday(1st of december)


----------



## komanko

1st of December is not Tuesday ^^ At least thats now what my computer says XD

Anyway, will be writing a post right now.


----------



## revan4559

Make that Wednesday the 1st.


----------



## darkreever

revan4559 said:


> Ok, update is up. The next update will be next THURSDAY.


Funny, I could have sworn you said Thursday. :biggrin:


----------



## komanko

Yep, its supposed to be Thursday XD Revan is just a little confused today


----------



## revan4559

*flails!* Update in 30 seconds! XD joking. Yeah i got confused on which day i did the update. Its because Cataclysm is out next tuesday so thats why im getting confused.


----------



## komanko

Sooooo.... You are getting confused with days because there is a new WoW next week? Yeah... Yeah... OK, whatever XD


----------



## revan4559

Alright update is up. The action thread will be update every FRIDAY. But ill post every friday here to let you know ive posted incase you forget.


----------



## darkreever

Guessing that Aldegar isn't whispering...

Yes he is whispering to her; why in blazes would he want anyone else to here him possibly mention that he might have been wrong? You don't go over to someone and lean in close only to shout or speak at normal volume (when nothing loud is going on); the whole moving in closer becomes a moot waste of time.

He's supposed to be stubborn and very set in certain ways, hell the last few times someone asked or did emotional things around him he worked himself away by insults and half-truths.


----------



## revan4559

Alright, ill work on editing it then. The edited stuff should be up in 1-2 hours depending on how busy i get.


----------



## Euphrati

I noted in my post that Dyanah is speaking in a low whisper- loud enough to be barely heard by Aldegar as he is leaning in to speak to her (although, just how close he is depends on how soft her voice would be).


----------



## revan4559

Alright, ive edited Aldegar's and Dyanah's part of the update now so feel free to post between now and next update. Remember it also helps to read what ive update for other people as Hienrick talks alot to everyone, even if he speaks just to one person. So you can ask him questions about what he is saying to the person he is talking to. Also feel free to talk between each other, and post as many times as you like between updates, i never gave a limit to how many times you can post per update.


----------



## Euphrati

I'll be able to post in the next 24 hours ... no need to move Dyanah to an npc with a single late post that is strictly character interaction anyhow. The last few days have just been a bit stressful as one can imagine for a young & fit woman who finds a sudden hard lump the size of a raisin in her hand... i'll be back to normal in a day or so according to the orthopedic surgeon


----------



## komanko

Well, hope you get better quickly  so you can post again XD


----------



## revan4559

Euphrati said:


> I'll be able to post in the next 24 hours ... no need to move Dyanah to an npc with a single late post that is strictly character interaction anyhow. The last few days have just been a bit stressful as one can imagine for a young & fit woman who finds a sudden hard lump the size of a raisin in her hand... i'll be back to normal in a day or so according to the orthopedic surgeon


ok, you post due do with the last update and aldegar then, ill copy the current update and save it into note pad. Then ill delete it from the forum so you can post then ill re-post it and add in dyanah's part.


----------



## revan4559

Alright, the update is up. Due to i usually do this on a friday ill leave it until NEXT friday to give everyone time to post. thats the 24th i think?


----------



## revan4559

Update will be this friday(31st of December, aka New Years Eve)


----------



## revan4559

Changing update to tomorrow as we are still waiting for the following to post:

Samu3
Angel of Blood
Deathbringer
Komanko


----------



## revan4559

Alright, latest update is up and the next update will be next sunday. Hoping that Angel of Blood, Samu3, and Deathbringer will be able to post this time.


----------



## Samu3

Writing post up now:training:


----------



## revan4559

Reminder: Update is this sunday(9th).


----------



## revan4559

Extending the update deadline till Friday.


----------



## revan4559

Quick reminder that the update is on friday.


----------



## komanko

gonna start writing now, so please wait for me Revan.


----------



## revan4559

its fine, ive almost finish the update but will be taking a break for 1-2 hours to get some food and have a bath. Also after you've posted here, try and get your character up in Age of Dragon's and maybe post in the action thread? Also try get Sons of Dorn action thread post up aswell xD you've missed quite a few. Also i'll most likely have a Crimson Dawn post up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## komanko

I missed only 1 Sons of Dorn and Ill try posting but its already 10:30 PM, so it all depends on time.


----------



## revan4559

going to let komanko get his post up then ill update tomorrow(update is 80% done) just abit too tired to stay up atm.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up, the next update will be next Sunday.(8 days)


----------



## revan4559

extending the update deadline till friday.


----------



## Samu3

I will try and get mine up Tomorrow when I can find time.


----------



## komanko

Writing post now.


----------



## Angel of Blood

when you planning the update mate


----------



## darkreever

See, now thats the problem I've always had with these 'planned' updates; especially when you have them known to others. Things rarely go according to plan because most plans don't last very long, and this is a good example of that.

You place a deadline down for when your gonna update and either you end up risking leaving people behind or not following through and giving some bad impression.


----------



## Euphrati

Yes, planned updates do have the added weight of the ticking clock, but leaving updates until 'all have posted' or otherwise unstated periods can run risks for the roleplay as well. Such as- having a single player delay an update due to not posting. 

I give you that there is always some leeway to be had in any case- life has a wonderful habbit of throwing the proverbial wrench into the mix at the most _convenient _times. But at what length of time does the risk of losing the momentum of the story (and attention of your players) outweigh a single delinquent poster? The noted 'needs of the many' if I may quote from a certain pointy-eared greenblood.

It is not often that I get to play advocatus diaboli with you Reever...


----------



## revan4559

The update will be up today, i did have most of it done on Friday but then i got talking to Euphrati on msn and she gave more even better idea's for this update. Sorry the update will definitely be up within the next 8 hours.

That and ive been working 7am to 7pm days this week so ive been pretty tired.


----------



## darkreever

Revan, just so we're clear, I said Aldegar kicked the man between the shins not in one of them. You know, in that place most people would not like to get kicked in.


----------



## revan4559

Got it, i'll edit that in about 30 minutes then as i need to walk the dog. but the general jist of the update for aldegar will remain the same if thats ok? unless you want me to change the entire thing.


----------



## darkreever

Your the GM, theres little reason for you to change that part of the update on my whims or anything. Though last time I was hit there, it was a bit of an uphill battle to continue on like nothing happened.

It is a rather sensitive weak point no matter who you are; unless your nerve responses are nearly dead or something.


----------



## revan4559

Edited it abit, hope thats better.


----------



## Euphrati

Komanko, be careful about making choices for other player's characters without contacting them first- Nysard might offer Dyanah help up, but that does not mean that she will accept it after the treatment... nor let him lead her around like a sheep.


----------



## komanko

Yea, sorry about that, forgot that I was using a player's character. If you want just PM me and Ill edit whatever you want.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be next sunday(7 days)


----------



## Euphrati

I don't believe that Dyanah is near the alleyway that Kai and Keira are in, but rather in a different part of the town from my understanding.


----------



## Angel of Blood

my bad, edited accordingly


----------



## komanko

will get it up a little later today.

Edit: Going to eat some Borscht, after that I'll write a post.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up, the next update will be next sunday.


----------



## revan4559

OPEN POSITIONS:

Currently we are at a point in the roleplay where NEW players are able to join easily if they wish to. IF you would like to join then please fill out the following character sheet and i shall add you in during the next update:

Name:
Age: (Must be between 18-20 years old)
Gender:
Appearance: This includes eye colour, hair colour, facial features ect. (This can be a picture you have found, if you dont want to a picture or cant find one then type up what your character looks like. Pictures that are posted can be accompanied by writing if you want to explore his looks some more)
Height:
Weight:

Personality: I dont want to see people like "only speaks when spoken too" or "is always silent" because they are just boring. If you have flaws in your personality then it makes things fun.

Village Job: You can choose one of these if you wish, they are for characters who wish to be slightly 'specialized' when it comes to fight, but they wont be super strong or smart only 3 people can ask for a main village job, and their can only be one of each job, the main rule is first come first server but you need to ask ME for it. The village jobs are:

Blacksmith's apprentice: You spent most of your days working with the local blacksmith making horseshoes and metal tools for working in the field. You are used to holding and using a hammer and your muscles are slightly larger than the normal villager due to hours and hours of hammering metal.

Small Game Hunter: You have spend most of your time on the outskirts of the village and slightly deeper into the forest around the village hunting small prey like rabbits, hairs, squirrels and wild birds. You are a reasonable shot when it comes to hitting small animals which are standing still.

Woodcutter: You spend most of your time on the outskirts of the village during the day cutting down tree's for firewood and building material. You are used to carrying around your woodman's axe and your muscle have grown slightly larger.

Background: You can include your job description in here aswell.

Weapons: Weapons will be only very basic but you can get different weapons later. You can choose from this list of weapons unless you are the: Woodcutter, Blacksmith, or Small Game hunter.

Weapon List: family blade(long or short sword), hand axe, pointed stick/spear, butchers cleaver, knives, dagger.
Woodcutter weapon: Two-handed Woodman's axe.
Blacksmith: One(Or two) large Blacksmith hammers.
Small Games Hunter: Oak bow and arrows.

Equipment: Your equipment will be basic. No plate mail or chain mail ect. More like leather boots and fur liked shirt, leather shirt and leggings ect. You also all MUST have the following: small tinder and flint box, rough woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent, 7 days worth of rations.


----------



## revan4559

Extending update deadline till friday.

Also anyone who is interested in joining feel free to pm me.


----------



## komanko

sorry, forgot about it, will do it when I wake up tomorrow. (tomorrow meaning Friday)


----------



## revan4559

Update is half-way complete and i will have it finished and up someone tomorrow.


----------



## revan4559

Update is now up. Next update will be next saturday.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Well results in, my laptop isn't due back until the 12th. Rather than miss a whole load of updates I will do them on my phone, as a consequence they will be likely alot shorter I'm afraid, as it's a nightmare posting off the phone. Is that good with you Revan? I would rather at least keep the character in the loop and up to date rather than him pull a Gandalf and magically reappear after 3 or so missed updates


----------



## komanko

I can carry you inside my backpack in a pokeball if you want.


----------



## revan4559

post up if you can AOB, i dont mind.


----------



## revan4559

Im guessing everyone is going to want the updated deadline extended by a week as no-one has posted?


----------



## komanko

bah, Im sorry about all the missed updates, not only here... Just been quite busy, Ill try to post as much as I can today.

Edit: I have decided to let Darkreever post first to see his reaction to whats happening... If you don't mind.


----------



## revan4559

After a request from Komanko ive extended the update deadline till Tomorrow(13th).


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be next saturday(20th)


----------



## revan4559

Sorry for the triple post. i've edited in some more stuff for the update which is set back at the camp. So its sort of a 2 part update if you know what i mean.


----------



## komanko

Getting the post done today I just have few things to tie up before doing that so when I return I will start working on it.


----------



## revan4559

Going to extend the deadline till Wednesday. Gives Darkreever and Euphrati enough time to get their posts up along with Black Apostle Vihlem to get his character sheet up.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Name: Horus Kruegar

Age: 19

Sex: Male

Village Job: Helps run his mother's trinket/mystic shop (will explain this in a bit)

Appearance: Horus is tall and lithe unlike many of the other boys in his village and has dark bronze skin and a completely bald head. He has golden eyes, perfect white teeth and a beautiful facial structure, the product of his mother's family line rather than his father's. Rather than his muscles being thick like all Norldanders his are cut and lithe now that he is of age and maturing qucikly, although he always wears robes that cover most of his body. He has two golden earings, one on each ear, and a golden scarab pendant around his neck that was his mother's. He walks and moves with a smooth and streamline grace that seems to have been bred into him. 

Personality: Horus is a kind boy and loves his mother dearly and would do anything for no matter what the cost. He is an extremely intelligent young man and although he does not have proper education he picks up on things quite fast and is a very quick learner, even though he can be stubborn and over-analyze things. Because of him working in his mother's shop he is a fast talker and good at bartering and knows it, often times after helping his mother close her shop heading over to the local tavern and gambling and conversing with the regulars. Because of his relationship with his father he has a very low self esteem and has an extremely hard time trusting people, yet he does not openly show this and will often feign being overconfident to cover this up.

Background: Horus is the product of two completely different peoples, his father was a traveling mercenary from the Nordlands and had met his mother while journeying through the desert lands. He had saved her from a certain death situation and they had soon fallen in love and married, yet it was not until they had come back to the town where his father was born that things started to go sour. 

His father had injured himself horribly on a job years back and had gotten next to nothing since then, the family's main money income suddenly vanishing, his father turning to booze and beating his mother and abusing his beautiful son verbally and sometimes physically. Three years ago his father had up and left them in the town without a word and not come back leaving Horus and his mother to fend for themselves in a strange and unfamiliar land that was not like her home at all. 

His mother had opened up a small shop where she could sell strange and unusual things that came in from traveling traders, her connections with traders from the desert lands bringing in beautiful and weird things, yet still the locals and some caravans bought them, Horus and his mother spinning some tale on how they were for good luck or other things of that nature. 

Once Horus began to come into manhood he took more of a prominant place in the shop and began to run it more so than his mother who was beginning to fall ill. When the vampires had showed up and set the townspeople on each other he had hurredly closed the shop and barricaded it as best he could but eventually the crazed townspeople broke in. He had grabbed a very old relic blade from the shelves in the store and a small knife and fought them off as best he could before having to push his mother out through the back where she was stabbed mutliple times right in front of him, falling to the floor in a pool of her own blood. 

Horus killed the assailants in a blind rage before grabbing the golden scarab pendant that his mother always wore around her neck and running.

Equipment: Horus is currently wearing leather pants under his blue and gold robes and leather boots and has a linen undershirt on under the robes. When he was found by Heinrick he had only these on him and the old relic blade and knife with him, but now also has a small tinder and flint box, rough woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent.


Hope this is good!!! dont know much about the peoples in warhammer but im hoping he is adequate.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Well in light of Euphratis(and Darkreever aswell i understand) i feel sufficently outclassed :| touche, excellent post


----------



## komanko

I just repped her as words cant express that form of a post  

Really great both of you ^^

I'm with you AoB I feel outclassed as well


----------



## Euphrati

:blush:Thanks for the rep both of you!


----------



## komanko

No need to thank, you completely deserve it ^^ Every last inch of that rep


----------



## darkreever

I hope you don't mind Euphrati, I was a tad thick about something last night and did not add it to the end.


----------



## Euphrati

You sly fiend, I even asked you about that before!

You are going to make me have to write up a secondary reaction now...


----------



## darkreever

I have but one thing to say to that:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i must say when is the update? Horus is eager to leave his ill-begoten town


----------



## revan4559

Will be up in a few hours. Euphrati is going to get one last post in before i update it. so it will be up soon-ish. While your waiting BAV you could go post in Age of Dragons xD.


----------



## komanko

Reever you are truly a bastard XD


----------



## Angel of Blood

komanko said:


> Reever you are truly a bastard XD


Agreed ^^







stupid 10 character limit


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

opcorn: damn, what a time for Horus to walk in


----------



## komanko

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> opcorn: damn, what a time for Horus to walk in


With a pint of beer and popcorn XD


----------



## deathbringer

ahh its feels so good to be back


----------



## revan4559

Alright the update is up. Sorry its abit late was adding more stuff/changing parts as more posts were added. Next update will be next Saturday(1st of April).


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be the Saturday the 9th.


----------



## komanko

I was asked by a potential player to summarize the roleplay so I've decided to put it up here so anyone who considers joining can read it. it's not very thorough I think but its covers most of the events which happened by now and introduces you to the characters.


Let’s see… so… Most of what I write is correct but I can be mistaken in some places.

It all began in a small town\village, all the players were doing their daily jobs and when they finished they went to the tavern. They were chatting in the tavern, drinking, etc… When suddenly shouts began to fill the air and smell of fire. Everyone quickly ran out of the tavern to see that the village was aflame and beastmen were attacking in. Everyone rushed toward their homes to check on their faimiles. Most of the families were dead except for Nysard’s (me) sister who could not be found, Dyanah’s father (Euphrati) and Kai’s sister (Angel of Blood). Skipping a bit forward they all went back towards the temple in the village\town and defended there from the small army of beastmen and the big minotaur which led them.( Forgot to mention that a hunter called Hienrick joined them, he was sat in the tavern when all of that happened and he decided to help the village\town to defend from the attackers). When finally the beastmen scattered as their Minotaur leader fell all of the players saw a black coach which belonged to vampires passing by, the coach was controlled by Dyanah’s father and in it were 2 figures, which were Kai and Nysard’s sisters.

After clearing the village from dead, burning them, and mourning them the players set out. Led by the hunter they began tracking the black coach. Everyone went to this journey out of their own decision. Aldegar (Darkreever) because he wanted to save his beloved which was also Nysard’s (komanko) sister, Kai (Angel of Blood) to save his sister, Dyanah (Euphrati) to save her father, Kiera (deathbringer) to just get out of the cursed village and to see the world. 

They all tracked the black coach. Catching its trail they all followed it to a new village, when they arrived to look for it in the village they found out that the village was in chaos and disarray. As soon as they entered they were assaulted by villagers (Aldegar and Kai) and by a Ghoul ( Keira, Dyanah, Nysard) they pushed the attackers away and made their way towards the inner village to find out if the vampires are there, the hunter of course left them to go check the things alone, Nysard went on chasing the Ghoul, Aldegar finished up a few attacking villagers mercilessly which caused Dyanah to run away in disgust (or something like that) she was soon lost in the streets and assaulted by a man which wanted to rape ( I think) her, the hunter then killed him and sent Dyanah back, Kai ran towards the center of the village trying to track the hunter down , Keira I don’t remember sorry XD, and Nysard ran after the ghoul. In general they all spread out. Skipping forward a little bit they all finished fighting and retreated from the village discovering that the vamps are not there and that they offered some of the villagers immortality if they kill all the other villagers and that’s what caused the fighting in the village.

All of them soon rode back to the forest clearing which they were camped in before, they were joined there by the hunter and by a new character, Horus (played by BlackApostleVilhelm), there they all had to decide what is going to be done next. Also another important event was that Aldegar and Dyanah showed the affection they felt to each other unlike the masquerade of hate that they put on earlier in the start of the journey, thus Aldegar is cheating on his girlfriend who is Nysard’s sister yet he is unaware of it because he is sleeping due to grave wounds.


Hope it helped anyone who read it.


A fix:
"After clearing the village from dead, burning them, and mourning them the players set out. Led by the hunter they began tracking the black coach."




Euphrati said:


> This part is incorrect- We did not clear the dead, burn them, or mourn them. It was only minutes afterwards that the characters charged off into the night (Dyanah first... the others afterwards) after the coach without anyone truly leading them. We only traveled a short time before resting the few remaining hours before sunrise and now we are ~ 4 hours to sunset (not even a full day since the attack).
> 
> Blackguard- Just a question on your character. If he cares nothing for others and is a coward at heart, why would he have any reason to join up with a band of others who seek to, for all lack of sanity, charge right into the proverbial dragon's den?


----------



## BlackGuard

Name: Cruz Holte
Age: 19
Gender: Male
Appearance: Cruz is of moderate build, if not on the slim side of the scale. His dark brown eyes are in complete unity with his hair of the same color. His skin holds a pale, almost sickly white color. He would almost glow in the dark, one would say. His hair has longer, almost to the middle of his back, but is usually kept in a bind.
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 175lbs.

Personality: To summarize, Cruz is a smartass of the highest and most naturally refined caliber. He constantly sees in others misfortune and misery, pleasure. He is quick to point out the faults of others and his tongue has gotten him into more brawls than he cares to admit. Beneath that lies the heart of ambition and cowardice. To him, to die nobly in battle means nothing. To flee, reorganize, and cut the throat of those who beat you is far more pleasing. He has only one care in this world -- himself.

Village Job: Tavern Worker

Background: Cruz has always enjoyed interaction with other people -- and his spot in the village was the center of society. However dreadful that fact was to him. He was able to acquire employment at the local tavern where he spent most of his time serving drinks to men who would shoot acidic comments about why he wasn't a woman ... or in rare cases, why he was such a manly looking woman. He was not particuarly liked by those within the tavern, except the regulars who he managed to develop something close to a relationship with. They more often then not saved him on a number of occassions. Travelling men, traders, and mercenaries who came to the bar would not show mercy to this scrawny boy.

When the vampires came to the village and the towns folk turned on each other -- Cruz was caught almost completely offguard. The usual bar fight turned into a bloody, chaotic brawl that took the lives of many. Cruz grabbed the only weapon he could find -- a dagger he'd lifted off some poor mercenary some months ago. With a quick hand and quick wits he backstabbed his way out of the tavern and finally to safety.

Weapons: Dagger 

Equipment: Small tinder and flint box, rough woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent. He has leather trousers, and leather gear in general.


----------



## Euphrati

komanko said:


> After clearing the village from dead, burning them, and mourning them the players set out. Led by the hunter they began tracking the black coach.


This part is incorrect- We did not clear the dead, burn them, or mourn them. It was only minutes afterwards that the characters charged off into the night (Dyanah first... the others afterwards) after the coach without anyone truly leading them. We only traveled a short time before resting the few remaining hours before sunrise and now we are ~ 4 hours to sunset (not even a full day since the attack).

Blackguard- Just a question on your character. If he cares nothing for others and is a coward at heart, why would he have any reason to join up with a band of others who seek to, for all lack of sanity, charge right into the proverbial dragon's den?


----------



## BlackGuard

His village is ransacked by the insane, people who were driven mad by vampires. Your bands sudden intervention into the ordeal is not without question. To my reasoning, none of you have graced this village before. Suddenly you appear when the vampires arrival, yet you fight them. This gives cause that there is more to you than meets the eye.

Although, I have been a little vauge on him. He is ambitious, he desires things, and he does not know truly where your path will end. Maybe it will end in wealth, influence, and power -- things he craves at heart. Maybe along the way, oppurtunity will present itself for him to grasp and be wisked away to a much better life.


----------



## revan4559

I'll add you in when i do the next update, for rp's sake i will say you came along with Hienrick and Horus to the group and have just been sitting in the background ok? The update will be whenever Deathbringer, Euphrati and Komanko can get their posts up.


----------



## komanko

I told you, I want someone to wake me up before I post as I don't want to post one good post and one two liner.


----------



## komanko

I will have my post up today. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## deathbringer

my fault komanko couldnt post
apologies to all
i'm struggling for impetus at the moment
i shall do better


----------



## komanko

If you were to blame I wouldn't have apologised ^^


----------



## darkreever

Komanko, it might be a good idea to re-read things. By the time Dyanah and Keira started to try and wake Nysard Kai had already left us.


----------



## komanko

ah really  Was sure he didn't. I will edit that


----------



## Angel of Blood

whens the update? If it's not tonite then i won't be able to get another post up until sun 24th, if then.


----------



## revan4559

Well i was going to get it done yesterday but Darkreever wanted to get another post in which he would go after kai. So chances are the update will be ready for you to post in when you get back from holiday.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now finally up. Due to Angel of Blood, Euphrati and Komanko being on holiday the deadline for the next update will be in two weeks: Monday the 2nd of May.


----------



## revan4559

The update is Monday so dont forget to post.


----------



## revan4559

Update deadline extension to Wednesday to give: Euphrati, Komanko, Deathbringer, Angel of Blood, Black Apostle Vilhem and BlackGuard time to post.


----------



## komanko

Not my fault damn it, I'm waiting for someone to answer Nysard's stupid questions! XD


----------



## revan4559

Update will be up after Black Apostle Vihlem, Komanko and Deathbringer post.


----------



## komanko

I sent you a message in messenger, but I'll say it again, I will not be able to post today after all so I'll have it up tomorrow.


----------



## revan4559

The update is finally up. Next update will be Friday 20th.


----------



## revan4559

As only Darkreever has posted and the update is meant to be tomorrow, im extending the deadline until Monday.


----------



## revan4559

Update deadline extended until saturday as everyone but Darkreever still needs to post.


----------



## komanko

I will get the Dark Eldar post up today and then do Aloa.


----------



## revan4559

Those 4 that have posted, do you want me to update or would you rather wait for: Deathbringer, Blackguard, Black Apostle Vihlem to post?


----------



## komanko

You should wait.


----------



## Euphrati

You could do a short update for those that have posted- Aldegar & Kai are away from the main group and an update for them would not effect the others per say. Dyanah is also 'away' from the others and awaiting a reply from the npc.

Two of the three characters that haven't posted are new to the group as well and there is a point to ask if the players wish to interact and/or continue at all.


----------



## revan4559

BlackApostleVihlem, BlackGuard and Deathbringer are you wishing to continue in this roleplay? if you don't/can't then thats ok with me. But if you are please can you two get a post up by Saturday as that will be when i update for those that have posted.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

will do. life threw a curve ball at me so i havent had enough time to give my characters the proper attention


----------



## revan4559

The update is finally up. IF you posted then you got an update, if you didn't then you will need to contact me and i can always edit one in for you. 

Next update will be Saturday 11th.


----------



## revan4559

Update deadline extended until Saturday 18th.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Aplogies all round for both RP's. Only a few months now before i deploy to Afghan and as a result training and exercises are stepping up alot, so time is short. Will attempt to get all updates done tonight though, if not tomorrow.


----------



## revan4559

No problem AoB, i suggest getting AoD done first(as that is for tomorrow) then AloA as that is for next saturday.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Roger



Ten character limit


----------



## revan4559

The update for the action thread is tomorrow and the following need to post:

Komanko
Deathbringer
Blackguard
Black Apostle Vilhem
Angel of Blood.

Need atleast 2 of the above the post for me to do an update. Now im wondering if you all want to continue the roleplay as for the last 2-3 months its been pretty slow.


----------



## komanko

I do want to continue though I forgot to tell you that I have my finaly finally test of all which is on Sunday and its in my Major History (after that no more tests and I will be free) so if you give me max till monday I will get something up, if I will be lucky and not lazy I will maybe even get something up tomorrow.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I'd like to continue, but like i said before, its all go in my job at the moment cause of our upcoming deployment, can only really get posts up on the weekends and even then its tight. Will have the update up today though.


----------



## revan4559

I'll be starting on the update about 7pm GMT time, so Angel of Blood if you can get your post up by then let me know.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be Saturday 25th.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

im sorry for not being able to post, ive been waiting for DB seeing as how i am riding on his horse but i will get a post up today


----------



## revan4559

Im going to ask what all of you want to do as the action thread appears to have slowed down. Do you all want to continue? need atleast 4 people wanting to continue.


----------



## komanko

I am in. bla bla bla bla bla bla character limit.


----------



## darkreever

I'm still in; no reason for this to come to a premature end.


----------



## Angel of Blood

still in

character limit


----------



## revan4559

Euphrati says she is in aswell, so all i need you four to do is post xD.


----------



## komanko

Well thats another thing, can't we just get updates without us posting XD


----------



## Euphrati

I am in as well, and I expressed my main concerns to you the other day Revan so I think that was cleared up.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be Saturday 16th.


----------



## revan4559

Extending the deadline again by another week as Angel of Blood, Komanko and Maybe Deathbringer + Black Apostle Vilhem need to post in it.


----------



## Euphrati

Hey guys, if you say you are still 'in' then actually post... and don't say 'I've been busy!' when you found time to post in another rp that started after the one you already had promised your time to.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Correct me if i'm wrong, but the update isn't until Saturday. Now if your refering to our(or mine) posts in RP's like the Age of Dragons or the Tashiri, both those rp's deadlines were sooner than this one. I could post in no rp's until saturday, i told Raven this, update got extended on this, the others didn't have extensions. So naturally i'm going to post updates in the ones which deadlines come before this one. Rest assured the post will be up before the update, and regardless to what you said there i have been busy, gearing up to deploy to Afghan takes a hell of alot of time. So i prioritise in deadline order, this is next and will be followed by AOD, the Claw and then Tashiri.


----------



## Euphrati

The update was posted on the 8th for this rp, the one for Tashiri was posted on the 11th. Revan had to _extend_ the deadline due to the lack of posts. So, even though the extended deadline is not until this saturday, it actually had already passed once.

As the wife of a 10 year US Army Veteran that was actually injured on his deployment to Afghan and was medivac'd out not walking, I can understand the details that go into a deployment. I know the dedication and focus of mindset that can go into it as well as I watched him work through the VA process, finish a degree, then go back over as a civie contractor ~4 years after said injury (he is in Iraq as I type this). So, yes... I understand and support the efforts of those who sacrifice to serve their countries. It takes a hell of a lot of time/effort/mental stress to deploy.

Note AoB, this wasn't solely directed at you as there are others who have lingered on posting as well.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Post will be up tonite revan


----------



## deathbringer

posted
it sucked balls but good to be up to date
only two more rps to do till im up to date with every rp for the first time in about 2 months


----------



## komanko

haha, good luck deathy


----------



## Euphrati

Um, Angel of Blood? We aren't 3 nights into the traveling in case you missed that in the other posts ... this is the first night (3-4 hours after Aldegar had to chase down Kai ). It was rather unbelievable that any of the characters would go three whole days without speaking so Darkreever and I stopped our posts at the first night instead of pushing through the entire time.

That might change Kai's attitude some having it so fresh.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Oh bollucks it would appear I've misread something along the way. Epic fail, gimme half hour or so to go bavk and fix it up.


----------



## revan4559

Its fine, i have ARTGAC's update to finish first which will take me about an hour then ill get started on AloA.


----------



## komanko

lol AoB. Do it today or you will start fearing euphrati. I feared her, that's why I posted. (Don't be deceived she is dangerous!)


----------



## deathbringer

wait no... updates..... i was so close to being up to date
:ireful2:


----------



## komanko

lol deathy. Your luck has run out


----------



## Angel of Blood

Ahhh i see what i did, i misread the three days since the attack, as three days since the second village, not our characters village. Epic fail!! Although on the plus side it shouldn't be too difficult to edit it.


----------



## komanko

I think you missed the point again (or is it me). What Euphrati meant is that we are currently advancing with the days one by one. So at the moment we are just in the night\evening of the same day that Aldegar dragged Kai back into the group.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Yah got that. edited accordingly


----------



## komanko

Great. lol Kai seems like he is angry at the world XD Its amusing to see how blind Nysard is to the relationship between Dyanah and Aldegar.


----------



## Euphrati

Why would he? She isn't standing there doe-eyed like a teenage groupie! She is tending to the mounts... something that isn't strange in the slightest.

I kind of let Deathbringer's post with Keria slide in that aspect, but it should be noted that *I* never stated Dyanah was mooning over Aldegar at this time.


----------



## revan4559

Alright, talked it over with Komanko and Euphrati and decided not to do an 'update' as such in the action thread but let you all know in here that you can just continue with your talks such as:

Aldegar and Nysard.
Keira and Kai.
and Euph/Dyanah will be doing another post.

Sooooo, the update will be next week and be the sum total over the posts done between now and then. That fine with everyone?


----------



## komanko

I see no problem with that


----------



## deathbringer

Euphrati said:


> Why would he? She isn't standing there doe-eyed like a teenage groupie! She is tending to the mounts... something that isn't strange in the slightest.
> 
> I kind of let Deathbringer's post with Keria slide in that aspect, but it should be noted that *I* never stated Dyanah was mooning over Aldegar at this time.


meh 
kiera is tired emotional and to be honest rather jealous im pretty sure she would see dynah mooning whatever she was doing


----------



## Euphrati

That is honestly why I didn't say anything! She would see them 'fighting' as foreplay!


----------



## revan4559

Sorry for the long wait. The update is now finally up. Next update will be Sunday 14th.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Will have my post up before cop tomorrow


----------



## Euphrati

Reever and I plan to work on Aldegar and Dyanah this evening hopefully.


----------



## revan4559

No problem, someone feel free to slap Deathbringer to get him to post aswell.


----------



## komanko

Can I send him Borscht instead? Some think its equally terrible...

Can wait to read those posts, hopefully they will brighten my day and remove some of the boredom.


----------



## Euphrati

Great deathbringer, now everyone is going to start thinking Dyanah is a fleshmender or hedge-witch of some sort!


----------



## deathbringer

she shouldn't keep hogging the wounded then should she.
Aldegar and the hunter are exclusively her property...
I mean lets be fair, stick to the horses and our temple trained "healer" wouldn't have a scapegoat


----------



## Euphrati

Well, maybe if the haughty 'temple-trained' healer wasn't such a prude about actually mending the group's wounds then the lowely vet wouldn't have to step in for her all the time? :spiteful:

If you haven't noticed Dyanah takes little stock in prayers over hard work, praying over a lame horse doesn't get the field plowed- tending to the bruised pastern and split hoof does though! :grin:


----------



## deathbringer

haughty.... really?
you try and deal with 3 bullheaded men when you've got a vet with a darning needle up your ass

as for prayer, if the mother is up there, i want her on my side, im sure ulric will heal your wolfs wounds 

i've noticed dynah seems to tend exclusively to the ones she wants to give her a quick grope behind guinevere

coughcoughlslutcough

ugh i think i need a temple trained healer, this cough is really getting bad


----------



## Euphrati

Actually, she has tended all of them. _Kiera _is the one who asked Dyanah to tend Aldegar, then insulted her for her work! She tended the Hunter because the wound he had was taken when he was saving her, thus in a way she was responsible for it, and he has sworn to help her save her father. A lifedebt in those days was a serious thing. For Dyanah being unwed and her father's life in question- Hienrick is well within his rights to claim her as a 'payment' for such a thing and she knows it.

Besides- No one has asked Dyanah if she is ok with the ugly bruise around her throat or the split in her lip while she has been tending both the party and the beasts now have they?


----------



## deathbringer

true enough, i stand defeated on that score, didnt read the reavan bit where i beckoned you

and kiera has no intention of asking
during the argument, she agreed to leave aldegar well alone and considering your situation with him and his general criticism of kiera's time keeping, she intends to leave you both in your own proverbial squallor.

Thats not haughty, kiera is just a bit of a bitch if i'm honest, probably another reason added to her jealousy is why she's calling slut.

Young girls today...


----------



## Euphrati

Dyanah even woman'ed up, said she was sorry _and_ asked Kiera if she was ok!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Handbags at Dawn!


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be Friday 26th.


----------



## Midge913

Here is my offering for when this gets back up and running:

Name: Thorin Hartfield
Age: 19
Gender: Male

Appearance: Thorin is painfully skinny at first look, but a closer inspection would show that he is all lean muscle. He stands about 5'8" tall, and weighs bout 125 pounds. His facial features are gaunt and angular, and his face is dominated by his dark bushy eyebrows and large hawkish nose. His hands are covered with the small pockmark burn scars that are common to his profession, and there is continually an acrid smell that whafts from his clothing, remants of the potions and brews that he is constantly making. His overlarge, slate grey eyes are constantly darting to and frow, taking in all of the detail of his environment, giving him a nervous appearance. This couldn't be further from the truth as he is highly intelligent and applies a calm collected logic to everything he encounters. Clad in simple, dark, homespun shirt and trousers, he wears a leather belt at which is sheathed a large hunting dagger, and a multitude of pouches that contain the ingredients for alchemical potions and brews, and he rarely leaves his house without his deep hooded black cloak that shields his sensitive eyes from the sun. 

Personality: Thorin is a dark brooding young man. Due to his horrific past, he sees the world through a detached point of view. He feels very litte empathy for others, and has a hard time identifying with other people. He is very analytical and comes off as very dry and scathing when he does speak, and as such is pretty off putting to others. Despite his natural shyness and pessimistic personality he desperately wants to fit in somewhere. He is at constant odds with himself, pulled between the constant brooding hatred that the death of his parents inspires, and the desire to find a meaningful connection with the people around him. 

Background: Thorin was born in a small village on the border of Stirland and the dread country of Sylvania. His father a Farmer, and his mother an assistant to the local alchemist. His early years were happy enough, as much as they could be living in the shadow of the haunted hills, and he spent most of his time assisting his mother at the alchemist's shop, being too small and sickly to help his father and his brothers in the fields. Though this caused some tension between Thorin and his brothers, they all recognized his skills and natural aptitudes in the field of alchemy, and often praised him when he would cure a calf from nettle poisonings, and other small things that contributed to the welfare of the family. Though he tried to fit in with the other village youngsters his brooding personality and low self-esteem constantly resulted in him being ostricized, making him prone to sudden fits of temper. It was only to grow worse for Thorin.

In the early part of his tenth year, a horde of the undead, risen to life by the foul sorcery of the vampire clans, marched through his village on their way to the city of Worden, razing it to the ground, killing his entire family save his eldest brother, Nerim. Nerim returned to the village after a night and day hunting in the Altern Forest to find his village decimated and in the remains of his home he found Thorin, cluthing their mother's corpse, rocking back and forth silently crying. Nerim knew that his mother had a brother who lived in the far off country of Nordland, and finding a horse that had been loosed during the battle, he took up his younger brother and set out on the long journey the through the Reikwald Forests, across the Midden Moors, up the Great North Road, and finally through the Laurelorn Forest to their uncles home. Little did Thorin know that during the journey, Nerim had forgone food and water multiple times to keep his brother fed, and that by the time they reached their destination, Nerim was on death's door from starvation and illness brought on by malnutrition. A mere week after their arrival, Thorin was forced to bury another family member, and the loss threw him into a deep depression that has plagued him ever since. 

His time with his Uncle Chriton, the village alchemist, was less than amiable, as Chriton was a hard and demanding man. Though he did learn much from the man about the brewing of potions, he Thorin received very little in the way of emotional support as Chriton was a miser, never having taken a wife or begetting a child of his own. It was not that his uncle did not care for the boy, it was just that he did not know what to do with him, or how to show is affection. 

Thorin rarely interacted with the village population, other than a terse uncomfortable word with other patrons of the village tavern, preferring to spend his nights in study, and his days in the forests hunting and gathering ingredients for the potions and brews he was working on. Until the fateful day that history was to repeat itself for young Thorin, and the horde of beastmen came and destroyed the place that he now called home. With his uncle dead, Thorin is the last of his family line and feels little compulsion to stay in the village that now holds even more bad memories for him. Taking what meager valuables he was able to salvage from the ruins of his house, he has set out to find new fortunes and hopefully more favorable winds. 

Weapons list: Hand Carved Ash recurved long bow and arrows, large hunting dagger. 

Equiment: Alchemists belt, small silver dagger for using in potion making, Home spun dark maroon shirt, home made black pants, leather boots, deep hooded black cloak, Small flint and tinder box, bedroll, backpack, tent, black stallion taken in the aftermath of the attack and appropriate saddle and tack.


----------



## revan4559

Update is finally up. Welcome to the roleplay Midge. For you i would suggest mainly reacting/posting about the everyone update. Next update will be next sunday.


----------



## Midge913

Thanks for the welcome Revan! I read through the whole action thread and I have to say that I am incredibly impressed by the writing abilities of the players in this one. It looks like I am going to have to up my game to keep pace. Looking forward to seeing how I fit into the group.


----------



## deathbringer

dr's mod of the section for a reason, euph is the best rper i've ever seen for a reason.

The writing quality of this rp is so high because they drag it up by the balls and the gm gives us plenty to work with. From what I've seen of your writing their is very little chance you'll struggle.

i'm trying to keep up with the rps with a very patchy internet connection, i've just moved house so it's whenever i can sneak back into my old house, like now


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extension by 1 week. So update will be on Saturday 15th.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder the update is saturday so post if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

I will be working on posts for all your RPs over this afternoon and tomorrow.


----------



## darkreever

Midge; Aldegar isn't holding the cleaver and Dyanah did not grab onto his armt to keep him from doing anything.

By the end of my post, Aldegar had planted the blade in the ground before Nysard and turned to help Dyanah up. Kind of not even close to the way things read/play out in your own post.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry I re-read Euphrati's post quickly before I wrote my own..... My apologies. I went back and made the necessary edits. Hope this fits the sequence of events better.


----------



## Euphrati

So, as you are still waiting on posts from your other rp's to update them- does that mean that we are actually getting an update here since all the players have posted at least once if not twice?


----------



## revan4559

That would be an affirmative and the update should be up some time later today once i finish some stuff for work.


----------



## revan4559

Update is finally up after a long time. Sorry for the long delay. Next update will be on Sunday 18th.


----------



## Midge913

I should have something up tomorrow.


----------



## revan4559

Update reminder:

Update is on saturday so post if you need to.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Random observations: The RP has been going for well over a year now, and of the original eight characters, only four of us remain(Kell, Aldegar, Nysard and Kiera)


----------



## darkreever

Who is this Kell you speak of? He's not on the list of original eight, though Kai most certainly is.

And damn does Kai hate everyone nowadays, how did he start to hate Aldegar anyway?


----------



## Angel of Blood

darkreever said:


> Who is this Kell you speak of? He's not on the list of original eight, though Kai most certainly is.
> 
> And damn does Kai hate everyone nowadays, how did he start to hate Aldegar anyway?


Bah, theres the problem with updating all your RPs in one day, might go back over this one and age of dragons and check I haven't mixed the two around in there aswell!

He never could let the "you WILL come back with me(even if i have to beat you)" thing ^^. That and he's young, been through quite alot over the past days. And everyone(in his mind) seems to be against him, he doesn't quite realise his own actions and words aren't helping peoples attitude towards him either ^^


----------



## Euphrati

Well, don't forget he also has gone from utterly distrusting Hienrick to the point of riding away from the group before... to now believing that he is ok?

And in the aspect of cross rp-ing characters  I think Keris made a cameo visit to ABTN2 at one point in one of DA's posts instead of Niko!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Euphrati said:


> Well, don't forget he also has gone from utterly distrusting Hienrick to the point of riding away from the group before... to now believing that he is ok?
> 
> And in the aspect of cross rp-ing characters  I think Keris made a cameo visit to ABTN2 at one point in one of DA's posts instead of Niko!


He still doesn't trust Hienrick at all and accusations are going to start getting thrown his way as soon as catches up with him regarding his inaction and the meat. He would just rather get moving than stall with the group who he just had a rather large fallout with.


----------



## revan4559

Deathbringer and Komanko. Currently waiting on you two to post before the update can be finished and posted. When are your best estimates of getting them done?


----------



## komanko

Talk with deathy via messenger, me, I will hopefully get it done in a day or two. Definitely this week.


----------



## revan4559

Waiting on your post komanko before i can redo the update. Im going to give you until friday or im going to have to update without you.


----------



## komanko

understood.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Soooo, when can we be expecting an update, in AOD also.


----------



## revan4559

Sorry about taking so long to get a reply up. On friday 5000 meters of telephone wire was stolen so my entire town is without internet so im having to post from college. BT has told us they should have replaced the wire sometime between the 25th and 31st. The are being vague so hopefully i should be able to get an update done between tomorrow(25th) and 4th.


----------



## Midge913

Holy Crap!!!! that is a lot of copper! Hope they get you reconnected soon.


----------



## darkreever

Well I think we can firmly call bullshit on the timing for that update. Fuck me Revan, I know your (possibly) longest running RP is the least important to you but at least give us, the players, the courtesy of an explanation.


----------



## revan4559

Alright told this to Laura, currently working on the update and have Kai's and Keira's parts done. Working on Thorin, Dyanah then Aldegar then it should be up.


----------



## komanko

I totally take the blame for it, without a single doubt, I always hold him back and you guys and it is honestly and totally my fault. So go yell at me instead.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Sorry for the long wait. Next update will be on Sunday 12th.


----------



## revan4559

Going to have to extend the deadline again. This time Sunday 26th.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry about that mate, I will get on my post ASAP.


----------

